# Perhaps excessive but oh so good...



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

So, I ordered 2 pairs of the Trygg Standard Double Duty chains for my baby Freyja...$892.00 plus tax and shipping for each pair from Doglevile, NY. So, about $2150.00 total I think. Not bad I just couldn't justify the Rud Supergreifsteg or Profilgreifsteg at $1600 or $2100 per pair plus 12 weeks of waiting.

I will have these in 4-6 weeks... 
https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...=yfp-hrtab&fr2=sb-top-images.search.yahoo.com

Coupled to 4 point positive all wheel traction... I feel some crazy snow removal capabilities coming on.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

We all know now that I have these beautiful ladies in my stable snow will not happen in any significant amount.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

I had vbar chains on the back of my k3500 dump a few year ago when i had HT tires on. Man did they get traction. I was plowing 2ft of snow (emergency job) with HT tires with those chains. There for sure good to have around....even if just to threaten the skys so it wont snow.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Brettny said:


> I had vbar chains on the back of my k3500 dump a few year ago when i had HT tires on. Man did they get traction. I was plowing 2ft of snow (emergency job) with HT tires with those chains. There for sure good to have around....even if just to threaten the skys so it wont snow.


I can only find v-bars in the cheap Chinese junk from Tirechain.com in my tire size 12:00-24/ 12:00R24 on my Walter Trucks. They are okay but they tend to break I broke a couple of cross chains on my set from them for my M35A2 in the mud. So, I decided I needed to upgrade since the Walter produces more tractive effort than the M35A2... so, I decided to go with the Trygg studded type.

I agree that you can never have too much traction. I've used vbars on ice and extremely deep snow 40 inches. They work very well on the M35A2 until you run into a rut from the summer and have front buried in 50 inches of snow. Most times running in 20-25" or climbing through a snow bank of 45 to 50" inches is totally doable.






So, I am just getting ready for some serious snow because my new lady wants a big challenge.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

So, I cancelled the Trygg standard double duty chains and instead ordered from Glacier Chain the Pewag ASV chains in 12:00-24 size two pairs totaled $2,574 plus shipping. These are asymmetrical mesh type chains with square links 8.2mm (.323 in) diameter with the star wave profile for added traction.

https://www.pewag.com/shop/en/snowchains/bus-utility-vehicles-2/pewag-austro-super-reinforced-2.html

I think these will be better overall: more gripping surface per link , greater chain density, and better mounting system.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.glacierchain.com/uploads/6/2/5/5/6255538/pewag_emergency_chain_brochure.pdf
https://www.pewag.com/shop/en/schne...hicles-2/pewag-austro-super-reinforced-2.html
https://www.pewag.com/footer/service/snow-chain-configurator/


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

I wonder what the Pewag ASV chains weigh? I need to put nice shoes on my lady. She is big and beautiful.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ConnorExum said:


> I wonder what the Pewag ASV chains weigh? I need to put nice shoes on my lady. She is big and beautiful.


 LMAO Thumbs Up


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

I just want to enough traction to dig my way through 60” of snow...


----------

